# What`s up with MSI



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

All my recurring lawn`s and maid`s were canceled today by client! this really sucks because there one of the companies that I was making money with! NO $35 lawn cuts or $25 maids with them! anyone esle working for them have this happen?


----------



## tak (Dec 28, 2012)

Usually a company who sends a big list of cancellations, means they lost a client who was supplying the work.
Last year, I did work for a regional who got work from MCS. I had 20 cuts due on 8/14 that got cancelled on 8/10. After that I never got another MCS order through this regional.
Also heard today that GCP (Good Choice Preservation) lost all their work in the state of Florida. They worked with NFR, LPS and MCS in FL, LPS was their largest client too. Earlier this year SG lost a client because all of a sudden I got 15 cancel notices ALL from the SAME bank. Same thing happen when Chase Left LPS for MCS. These companies lose contracts all the time. Thats why you work with multiple clients and not just 1 or 2 clients.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

tak said:


> Usually a company who sends a big list of cancellations, means they lost a client who was supplying the work.
> Last year, I did work for a regional who got work from MCS. I had 20 cuts due on 8/14 that got cancelled on 8/10. After that I never got another MCS order through this regional.
> Also heard today that GCP (Good Choice Preservation) lost all their work in the state of Florida. They worked with NFR, LPS and MCS in FL, LPS was their largest client too. Earlier this year SG lost a client because all of a sudden I got 15 cancel notices ALL from the SAME bank. Same thing happen when Chase Left LPS for MCS. These companies lose contracts all the time. Thats why you work with multiple clients and not just 1 or 2 clients.


I do work multiple clients(eggs in one basket thing). But seems all the better paying work is leaving and cheap as crap clients like cyprexx,fas,ect are left. had 8 clients last year down to 4 this year.have never worked for SG,MSC,PG Management,LPS,ect, but seems there into cheap as hell lawns and flat rate trash outs!


----------



## Contractor Services (Apr 29, 2013)

STARBABY said:


> I do work multiple clients(eggs in one basket thing). But seems all the better paying work is leaving and cheap as crap clients like cyprexx,fas,ect are left. had 8 clients last year down to 4 this year.have never worked for SG,MSC,PG Management,LPS,ect, but seems there into cheap as hell lawns and flat rate trash outs!


You have to stick to your guns on the bid. Flat rates, we don't do them. It is a consistent fight but it is what it is. Never underbid to get a job, it always bites you in the end at least in this business it does. I use the Fannie Mae pricing matrix - 25% when I am working with a national. I make the prices not them.:thumbsup:


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Contractor Services said:


> You have to stick to your guns on the bid. Flat rates, we don't do them. It is a consistent fight but it is what it is. Never underbid to get a job, it always bites you in the end at least in this business it does. I use the Fannie Mae pricing matrix - 25% when I am working with a national. I make the prices not them.:thumbsup:


do you get bids approved? do they have other contractor in your area?


----------



## Contractor Services (Apr 29, 2013)

Yes and No. There is always going to be a person that will do it cheaper but eventually nationals realize that if you want it done right, you gotta pay up. It can be a struggle sometimes but if I lower my bid to a unreasonable amount than I am no better than the low-ballers ruining this industry for us hard working and devoted contractors that actually care about performing quality work.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> All my recurring lawn`s and maid`s were canceled today by client! this really sucks because there one of the companies that I was making money with! NO $35 lawn cuts or $25 maids with them! anyone esle working for them have this happen?


I got a cancellation on one order that I already completed June 1. Apparently they take their sweet azz time looking at the results. The only properties I can identify that I had from MSI were Nationstar and VRM. I know VRM is trying to roll out their cradle to grave service crap so maybe MSI lost them???


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

AMS has been tryong to send me the orders that MSI was sending, The exact same properties. It can't be a coincidence.

After some investigation it appears AMS is getting their work from MAAG, who is getting it from VRM. I am not sure yet what this means other than 50% of the pay is gone before it gets to us.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

MAAG is a sibling to AMS.

Nothing like keeping the gravy in the family tree.

Same sort of thing goes on in freight brokering.


----------

